# Shotgun Fitting



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Bought an O/U a few months ago and I have finally got out to shoot it a few times. I really love the way it shoots and the way it looks. Only thing is I feel like it could be fitted to me a little bit better.

Is there is anyone in the Utah County area that can confirm and perform a shotgun fitting for me? I was going to go to Gunnies and see if they had any connections but figured I'd see if you guys have any ideas...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You might want to think about just trading that gun in and finding one off the shelf that fits you better. Even if you find a guy that can do the job, you're probably not going to like the way your pretty little O/U looks when he's done. Plus the fact that you spent hard earned money to make it look that way. Good luck


----------

